
The new Yahoo homepage - mshafrir
http://m.www.yahoo.com/
======
jasonkester
I like the look better than the old one. Much cleaner.

But yikes! What's with the giant modal box covering the whole thing, demanding
I bookmark the page? Why is it popping up full-page ads over the rest of the
content because my mouse strayed over the links on the left?

Terrible.

Yahoo, if you're listening, here's my advice: Keep the design. It's pretty.
Now strip out _all_ the javascript from that page. Then I'd consider using it.

------
christofd
I don't understand Yahoo!'s focus, except that they own a large assortment of
web properties (e.g. flickr, Yahoo! search etc.). I don't understand the
positioning of the elements on the page and their relative importance. I don't
understand the choice of the colour purple (very edgy, certainly not a
majority favourite - ever seen people dress in purple??).

People are smart enough these days to know, who's the market leader in certain
categories. The walled garden approach will not deter them from seeking out
the best product just because Yahoo!'s own product is featured on their
portal. This is essentially an early version Internet strategy, or the AOL
approach, which will work for novice computer users, but as the population
becomes more tech-savvy, will show ever diminishing results.

One strategy that IMHO makes sense to me surviving as a portal (aside from
their web properties), is that of a personal aggregator, like netvibes, so the
front page becomes a customized dashboard reflecting users interests.

~~~
HalcyonMuse
I interned at Yahoo for two summers, but I worked in Break/Fix for the search
clusters. I was no where near marketing.

As far as I could tell, non-tech-savvy users are their target audience... and
there are way more of these people than you might think. Plus, Yahoo's finance
property is pretty good.

Funny that you mention netvibes - I use it, but I use it as a glorified post-
it note rather than a portal.

------
taitems
50% of the hover window always dedicated to advertisements? No thanks.

~~~
jasonkester
Hover windows at all. Please stop it.

For 15 years, the way you open a new page of content is by clicking something.
This interface breaks that expectation by following links as soon as you mouse
over them. That is a terrible UI decision.

If I want to open one of those panels, I'll click on it. That's what I've been
taught to do by every website I've ever visited. There is absolutely no reason
to change such a valuable affordance. So don't.

------
brandonkm
I like it a lot better than the old one. They made a sensible and easier to
navigate homepage while keeping the 'portal' concept at the forefront. Doubt
this will turn the tide in their favor against competitors, but it is a good
aesthetic step in the right direction. I also like the video they made for
this <http://cosmos.bcst.yahoo.com/up/player/popup/?cl=14758196> .

~~~
andymoe
I think I like late Jan '97 a whole lot better.

[http://web.archive.org/web/19970124192912/http://www10.yahoo...](http://web.archive.org/web/19970124192912/http://www10.yahoo.com/)

The further to the right on the internet wayback page you get the more
annoying the yahoo site UI becomes...

------
sachinag
I will say this: they do things right. I added Dawdle as a site, and Dawdle
search just did a site search on Dawdle for the search terms and kicked out
Yahoo search results as good as Google's for each and every term I could think
of. Now, if they could recognize that there's a search box and spit me out to
Dawdle's SERP for my inputted search term, they'd get my homepage, no
question.

------
dmfdmf
Yahoo is my default homepage and for a while there has been a link in the
corner to view the new design. I didn't click on that till now, since then my
default homepage is the new design. Looks about the same as before to me. If
they get rid if the zooming cars, flying birds and other zany nonsense ads I
will probably just live with... or not... maybe its time to try a different
home page, any suggestions?

~~~
lucumo
<http://ysearch.com/> ? ;-)

------
jsz0
Yahoo needs to try something new and different. No amount of rearranging tabs
& links or switching fonts is going to make a bit of difference in the long
run.

------
robryan
Cool video, going for the we'll throw a heap of acronyms out to wow the
average internet user.

